# Torn between two substrates



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking to get my 30gal back up and running. I have narrowed it down to two substrates. Any recommendations between the two? I'll be running a Marineland C-360 canister filter if that matters. Not sure on the type of cichlid yet

1.Nature's Ocean Marine White Sand
http://www.petco.com/product/7534/N...ish_2-_-Nature's Ocean Marine White Sand-7534

2. Nature's Ocean Aragonite Sand
http://www.petco.com/product/112009/Natures-Ocean-Aragonite-Sand.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

My last chiclid tank I had the crushed coral substrate. They just made a mess of that stuff.


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

Also.. Should I put under gravel.. Well under sand filter in or not.. I have never used thoseuunder gravel filters before.


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've used pool filter sand before but this time would like something whiter


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The under gravel filter idea won't work for the Nature's Ocean Marine White Sand since, according to the description, the particle size is 0.1 to 0.5 mm (too small) and the Nature's Ocean Aragonite Sand is crushed coral and will buffer the pH to a high (alkaline) value. You've already stated that "They just made a mess of that stuff", so unless you want a repeat, best to steer clear of it. Its particle size is also marginally too small for an undergravel filter. Also, keep in mind that very white sand will tend to wash out the colors of your fish to a degree.


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> The under gravel filter idea won't work for the Nature Ocean Marine Sand since, according to the description, the particle size is 0.1 to 0.5 mm (too small) and the Nature's Ocean Aragonite Sand is crushed coral and will buffer the pH to a high (alkaline) value. You've already stated that "They just made a mess of that stuff", so unless you want a repeat, best to steer clear of it. Its particle size is also marginally too small for an undergravel filter. Also, keep in mind that very white sand will tend to wash out the colors of your fish to a degree.


Thanks for the input.. Im leaning more towards the White sand or a very close pool filter or that quikrete sand..Scraping the undergravel filter will probably just cause issues later.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't use an undergravel filter. Especially with cichlids. They dig too much and it won't work with sand anyway.

I used a quikrete sand form Home Depot that was white. A little dusty out of the bag, but I did a good rinse on it and its been totally fine.

I know there are some other products that are less dusty, the pool filter sand is one of them. But I wanted that white color, so I spent a little extra time rinsing. I also added about 5 lbs of some natural looking rock gravel of different sizes and mixed it into the sand to give it a little texture, but still allows the fish to do their natural sand sifting behavior.


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

[qusee two kinds of qui="testeve"]I wouldn't use an undergravel filter. Especially with cichlids. They dig too much and it won't work with sand anyway.

I used a quikrete sand form Home Depot that was white. A little dusty out of the bag, but I did a good rinse on it and its been totally fine.

I know there are some other products that are less dusty, the pool filter sand is one of them. But I wanted that white color, so I spent a little extra time rinsing. I also added about 5 lbs of some natural looking rock gravel of different sizes and mixed it into the sand to give it a little texture, but still allows the fish to do their natural sand sifting behavior.[/quote]

I see see two kinds of quikrete

1.http://www.homedepot.com/p/Quikrete-50- ... ifications

2.http://www.homedepot.com/p/Quikrete-50- ... gBd7OW3PFo


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I currently have quikrete all-purpose sand and I found that my cons were preparing to lay eggs and were digging all over, they use their bodies a lot while digging and I noticed damage to thier anal and pelvic fins. I'm guessing the sand was too sharp. They healed up fine but just an FYI


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> I currently have quikrete all-purpose sand and I found that my cons were preparing to lay eggs and were digging all over, they use their bodies a lot while digging and I noticed damage to thier anal and pelvic fins. I'm guessing the sand was too sharp. They healed up fine but just an FYI


Pictures of your tank?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

See this thread...
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=268177


----------

